# recurring dreams



## KatAttack

Every night for the past few weeks, I've had dreams involving me being barefoot. 
Anyone else keep having a dream over and over? Or is this just the confirmation that I'm crazy.


----------



## freedude2012

were all crazy and ill look barefoot in a dream dic. but if i member rite its a good thing


----------



## KatAttack

I looked it up. Apparently means that you're relaxed and carefree. Or poverty. Which both are true in my case.
But the thing is I'm never actually without shoes. Feet are weird to me.


----------



## freedude2012

lol cool and theres somethin else to it to i jus cant member what


----------



## KatAttack

Low self esteem and self confidence. Says this page:

http://dreammoods.com/cgibin/dreamd...thod=exact&header=dreamsymbol&search=barefoot


----------



## freedude2012

ok need lil more info
were you walkin or runnin
and were we're u inside/outside, beach/feild(if here whats around) or in a town or city
and when mornin noon or night


----------



## KatAttack

It's different in each. One of them I was riding a bus, another I was in the food court of a shopping mall.


----------



## freedude2012

k got ya give me a few min time for some brain pain lol


----------



## KatAttack

brain pain does not sound fun lol


----------



## AnthraxMatt

i always have reoccurring dreams, i always forget what they are though. i should start writing them down...
but when im in my dreams i always remember to check if its real or not by flipping a light switch. if the light stays on or off while flipping, im still dreaming. weird i know


----------



## KatAttack

I know its a dream if I'm not getting attacked by mosquitoes. Apparently I've got sweet blood so they like me.


----------



## KatAttack

Apparently both the barefoot and bus mean that I have no control over my life.
Which is why I'm setting out on this journey in the first place. To take charge of my own life and be self sufficient.


----------



## freedude2012

ok here gos this is what i found and how I inturpit it
you are atm moment happy to a point and happy with who you are that a for sure

now this part may not be true (books can be wrong)

when on the bus and bein barefoot - it says that you jus go along with the croud and that you lack originality(i dought that were all origianl in our relm of ppl) and that that you are takein no control of where your life is headed( and same cause we are the only one in control of where we head)

now the food court of the mall - you are makein attempts in makein favorable impressions on someone while you are gettin physical and emotional nourishment/energies from others around you and that you are strugglein of fear and guilt af some sort and dealin with distress and worry with things in your life and where it may be headed and you you fear that you may bein judged in a bad way that may not be true


----------



## KatAttack

Dreams are always full of secret surprises.


----------



## freedude2012

ya they are they tell ya things bought yourself that you didnt know if ya did in to them


----------



## KatAttack

I'm a fan of gaining knowledge on anything and everything. Gives me things to talk about other than the weather.


----------



## freedude2012

hell ya id rather have a lil bit of know bought everything i can rather than know everything i can bought one thing


----------



## KatAttack

I'm currently reading a few different books, one about world war 2 and the other debating science vs religion. Fairly interesting topics.


----------



## freedude2012

cool and speeckin of that got to get my book stach for the road thanks for remindin me lol
and i read all kinds of differint things from loui lamore ta dean koonz


----------



## KatAttack

I wish I had one of those Nook tablets. There are too many good books out there, but too heavy to take with me.


----------



## freedude2012

ikr guess were theres a will theres a way tho rite


----------



## KatAttack

Or just hope you meet some folks along the way with good books to trade.


----------



## freedude2012

thats what ill be hopein for but theres sapose to be 2 libaries at slab city so not to stressed atm


----------



## KatAttack

They've got a library, nightclub, internet cafe.
And the nearest actual town is only 3 miles away.


----------



## freedude2012

i knew bought the first two and ikr jus got to figure out whats avalible for buttin money in pocket down there


----------



## KatAttack

Gonna have to get a nice tent. The Benz doesn't have a good deal of sleeping space.


----------



## freedude2012

thats what im workin on atm that and a shader tarp so it aint blazin hot in it durin the day


----------



## KatAttack

I managed to get a mummy sleeping bag the other day. Super lightweight and decently warm (30 degrees). I'm gonna try to get a tent with a few rooms.


----------



## JAdams87

the only dream i can ever remember having is a recurring one. I am in an empty office building realitivly high cause i can look out the window and see other buildings, the floor i am on is empty just support poles and in the middle a five sided table with only three chairs. there are other people there and they are screaming but it all ends sounding more like charlie browns parents than anything. wierd i know.


----------



## KatAttack

Charlie brown parent voices are pretty creepy. Not sure what's up with your dream.


----------



## Vonuist

I have two:
In one I am trying to crawl up a long thin subterranian tunnel, so tight that I can barely struggle an inch at a time, while I am aware of a raucous party above me, so loud that no-one can hear me calling for help.

In the other I am back at school desperately telling them that I am 40 years old now and don't have to be there.

Obviously isolation and a sense of powerlessness play a powerful role in both.


----------



## JAdams87

the first one sounds more like a recurring nightmare than a dream, and i feel your pain on the second one never had a dream like that but i went to school in a military academy not somewhere i ever want to be again.


----------



## KatAttack

I unofficially homeschooled myself due to the extremely poor education system in Tampa, FL. So I never have any dreams about school. Since I have nothing to base it off. If its anything like college, then I am very sorry.


----------



## finn

I've had plenty of recurring dreams, I'd say about 10 percent of my dreams are either recurring or have a continuous timeline. When I was really young, the dreams would be shared with my brother since he slept in the bunk above me and I guess I had trouble keeping my dreams to myself. It freaked him out when he figured out that it wasn't an old memory and it was an old dream, so I stopped talking to him about it so that he wouldn't look at me all strange...


----------



## KatAttack

That's kinda spooky. When i take my sleeping meds, I dont even dream. Not sure which I would rather have.


----------



## absurdtoast

According to Freud...you all have penis envy or wanna do your mom.


Every single time I get a fever I have this dream where I'm lugging this heavy sled thing...almost like a huge stone slab up this spiraled path on this volcanic mountain kind of like Mordor, where the heat is almost unbearable.

I either have this dream right before I come down with a bad fever or while I have a fever...same dream happening since I was like 5.


----------



## Agni Riniari

KatAttack said:


> Apparently I've got sweet blood so they like me.


 
That is good to know. ;P Haha.

- Agni


----------



## KatAttack

Agni Riniari said:


> That is good to know. ;P Haha.
> 
> - Agni





It should be common knowledge by this point ha


----------



## freedude2012

i know rite


----------



## Agni Riniari

KatAttack said:


> It should be common knowledge by this point ha


 
Um, yum? ;P


----------



## scales

one of mines are that i keep dreaming that aim flying that aim flapping my wings and flying not sure if i have wings or feathers but i do remember that aim flapping my wings.


----------



## KatAttack

Maybe you secretly wanna be a bird. Hmmm


----------



## outskirts

I used to have recurring dreams about school, they were pretty persistent all through my 20's.
I sometimes get deja vous while dreaming, then when I wake I realize that the dream or at least the
dreamscape which I was in was one that I had or was in before.
One of the worst dreams I ever had was during the time when I used to work in a liquor store.
One night I had a very long dream about work, In the dream I was stocking the beer cooler.
I woke up to the alarm clock, got dressed and went to work. When I got there my boss told me
the beer cooler needed stocking. I headed to the cooler grumbling "god damn it, I already did it
last night!".

Anybody here ever have lucid dreams?


----------



## KatAttack

I used to have dreams that I was pumping gas and it kept charging me but didn't fill up my car. 
Needless to say I woke up pissed off


----------



## scatwomb

I saved up for some badass boots which I bought two days ago. And, the past two nights, I have had dreams about my badass boots. That is all.


----------



## outskirts

KatAttack said:


> I used to have dreams that I was pumping gas and it kept charging me but didn't fill up my car.
> Needless to say I woke up pissed off


I can't even imagine having that dream, I'm from Jersey. If I had had that dream, I would have just been sitting there in the car
staring at the gas pump wondering "where the hell is the gas attendant?, why isn't he here pumping my gas."
Oh wait a minute, that actually happens sometimes when I gas up out of state, lol.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

I have a lot of dreams about zombies chasing me.

I used to have this recurring dream that i was riding my bike off a sidewalk and then I was free falling from the sky and when i was about to hit the ground I would swoop back up and start free falling again until it woke me up.


----------



## KatAttack

outskirts said:


> I can't even imagine having that dream, I'm from Jersey. If I had had that dream, I would have just been sitting there in the car
> staring at the gas pump wondering "where the hell is the gas attendant?, why isn't he here pumping my gas."
> Oh wait a minute, that actually happens sometimes when I gas up out of state, lol.




Damn I wish people would pump my gas. But this is the south. everything is a little backward...


----------



## KatAttack

shiftingGEARS said:


> I have a lot of dreams about zombies chasing me.




Your dream is preparing you the apocalypse


----------



## freedude2012

KatAttack said:


> Your dream is preparing you the apocalypse


 
ikr and soon


----------



## shiftingGEARS

KatAttack said:


> Your dream is preparing you the apocalypse


thats for true, at least one apocalypse or another.


----------



## freedude2012

yep


----------



## dprogram

outskirts said:


> Anybody here ever have lucid dreams?


 
I've read about it. Meditated before I go to sleep so that I could have them but can't make myself. Supposedly if you can realize that you are actually dreaming during your dream then you are actually lucid dreaming. That's when you're supposed to be able to control everything that you do in your dream and have fun with it.


----------



## outskirts

dprogram said:


> I've read about it. Meditated before I go to sleep so that I could have them but
> can't make myself. Supposedly if you can realize that you are actually dreaming during your dream then you are actually lucid dreaming. That's when you're supposed to be able to control everything that you do in your dream and have fun with it.


Yup, I've only had lucid dreams twice and both times were by accident I was not trying. Have fun with it is an understatement! You can
do just about anything you want in them. In both of them I was able to have complete control of the dream as far as stuff(people and objects) around me, direction and outcome, etc. However I could not do anything to change the entire scene around me, like "hey I'm
tired of being in this auditorium, I wanna change it to the beach). It's so weird when you realize that you're dreaming while you're in the
middle of a dream, I can't find the words to describe it, you'd have to experience it for yourself.
There are also "false awakenings" which are waking up from a dream into another dream. Each time you wake you think it's reality that
you just woke to, but no, you're still dreaming. I find these more annoying than amusing, especially when they get past 3 deep.
But if you're having them, you're closer to having a lucid dream, it's just a matter of realizing that you have not waken up.


----------



## dprogram

Some deep stuff really. I've read that hypothetically we should have the ability to tap into collective consciousness during dreaming as well. Since you're subconscious mind is at work during your dream state then it seems totally plausible.


----------



## Teko

KatAttack said:


> I know its a dream if I'm not getting attacked by mosquitoes. Apparently I've got sweet blood so they like me.


my grandmother always told me the same thing.


----------



## Teko

I had an reoccurring dream for almost 3 weeks straight. Every night I would wake up when my body smacked the ground in my dream. I never knew if I was jumping, being pushed, falling or what, but I would always wake up right as I died in my dream. Although I still think it was my body shaking off trauma with my girlfriend and I but until we got back together I had that dream every time I fell asleep. I had planned on making this a lot more detailed, but I suddenly lost my urge to write.


----------



## outskirts

AnthraxMatt said:


> i always have reoccurring dreams, i always forget what they are though. i should start writing them down...
> but when im in my dreams i always remember to check if its real or not by flipping a light switch. if the light stays on or off while flipping, im still dreaming. weird i know


I can never seem to remember to check the light switches in dreams.
I remember a scene of that senario in the movie Waking Life.
I also hearing that reading small text in dreams is very difficult, that if you're trying to read a book and it's blurry... you're dreaming.
However that does not work for me either since I have read in my dreams, though it is tough to do so. Though I'm a voracious reader 
I do struggle with comprehension a bit when reading, which is probably why I don't recognize that I'm dreaming when I'm reading in
a dream. I'm still trying to find the right cue that I'm dreaming, it seems to be elusive when you're a vivid dreamer.


----------



## outskirts

Does anyone on here dream in black & white?
I'm always running into people who say nobody dreams in color. I always dream in color! I can't imagine what it would
be like to dream in black & white, like being in an old movie maybe?
Do people really dream in black & white?


----------



## dprogram

I have dreams in black and white and in color. Most seem to be as if everything is lit in one particular light...usually red or green. In my dreams the important things always are vividly colored. Like one I had about me at a carnival and I took a whole bottle of acid in a sweet breath bottle then had to piss and when I did it came out fluorescent purple. Later on a clown on like 30 foot stilts leaned way way down to hand me an apple and it was extremely bright green. The background colors are usually red in mine...almost like the only light source is red. I dunno...


----------



## EphemeralStick

there is one recurring nightmare that i have every now and then. It usually starts the same, that i lose control of my body and i start shaking like im having a seizure. after that is finished i crawl around looking for help though i can barely see anything around me. The lighting is either very low or maybe i go blind? anyways i start hearing malicious voices around me and i start trying to run away from them. I try calling for help but my voice doesn't make a sound. then eventually i find a silhouette of someone and i try to get to them but before i reach them, whatever was chasing me grabs hold of my arms and pulls me away. at that point i usually wake up lol


----------



## AnthraxMatt

outskirts said:


> I can never seem to remember to check the light switches in dreams.
> I remember a scene of that senario in the movie Waking Life.
> I also hearing that reading small text in dreams is very difficult, that if you're trying to read a book and it's blurry... you're dreaming.
> However that does not work for me either since I have read in my dreams, though it is tough to do so. Though I'm a voracious reader
> I do struggle with comprehension a bit when reading, which is probably why I don't recognize that I'm dreaming when I'm reading in
> a dream. I'm still trying to find the right cue that I'm dreaming, it seems to be elusive when you're a vivid dreamer.


 
thats what i got the idea from, tried and it works. but also being one to enjoy lucid dreaming, i tend to just watch where the dream takes me than trying to wake up.


----------



## outskirts

dprogram said:


> The background colors are usually red in mine...almost like the only light source is red. I dunno...


Red light is generally associated with the subconscious so that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## outskirts

NeoMaxxAKI said:


> there is one recurring nightmare that i have every now and then. It usually starts the same, that i lose control of my body and i start shaking like im having a seizure. after that is finished i crawl around looking for help though i can barely see anything around me. The lighting is either very low or maybe i go blind? anyways i start hearing malicious voices around me and i start trying to run away from them. I try calling for help but my voice doesn't make a sound. then eventually i find a silhouette of someone and i try to get to them but before i reach them, whatever was chasing me grabs hold of my arms and pulls me away. at that point i usually wake up lol


I think that shit would give me a heart attack in my sleep!


----------



## outskirts

I've had nightmares about being murdered a few times. Always from being shot, usually in the back of the head.
They are always really intense, the loud bang I feel as much as hear, but actually every thing is combined as if it all happens at
once and connected, yet sperate... the sound, the pain, the warm wetness spilling down my neck, the lightness in the back of my head,
and that faint wif of gunpowder. All of those sensations at once. Then the sudden weakness and everything starts going blurry as I fall,
I see blurry figures standing over me drift almost completely out of focus as I feel myself drifting away. I wake before I completely drift
from my body.
I waken freaked out, gripping my head and looking for the blood. I did manage to write one of them down once after waking from it.

Anyone else almost die in a nightmare, or worse?


----------



## TommyRx

I've had a reoccurring dream several times throughout my life. In the dream I am jumping several feet into the air. I keep jumping from tree branch to tree branch until finally I fall and break my legs. Every time I wake up from this dream my legs hurt. I had this dream lately and it was a little different this time. This time I was chained to the ground so when I jumped I was instantly pulled down. 

Just last night I had my first loop dream. In the dream I kept reliving my own death over and over again. When I woke up I couldn't move my legs and my body hurt a lot. I don't usually over think my dreams due to the fact that they make horror movies look like fun, but they don't usually hurt.


----------



## EphemeralStick

I usually get loop dreams when I'm trying desperately to stay awake. Needless to say i had a lot of those when i was in highschool in class. haha man my teachers hated me.


----------

